# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  NO_BROWSETABLE  - what the heck is that?

## dim

Hi guys, does enybody know what does it do exactly?

SET NO_BROWSETABLE ON/OF?

Thanks much.
Dim

----------


## MAK

from KB

SET NO_BROWSETABLE ON is an undocumented option performed for Remote Data Service (RDS) ActiveX Data Connector (ADC) connections to SQL Server. Enabling this option makes every SELECT statement act as though FOR BROWSE had been appended to the statement, but bypasses the temporary table that FOR BROWSE normally pipes the results through. The net effect is to add keys and timestamps to the query as hidden output columns so the client can update specific rows (updateable cursors) without separate trips to the server to pick up the meta-data and munging the query to get the appropriate columns.

----------


## dim

Thx MAK, pretty much this is all I needed to know

Dim

----------

